# shooting style



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, it is a flaw. When you hit anchors, you should be on the target. Not high, low or off to the side, but on with little or no calibration required. 

One way to look at it is that the pin on target is your front anchor. 

Allen


----------



## rsm (Feb 27, 2005)

Allen:

Thanks for the advice.This works and my practices are much more fun. I am working on acquiring the target as I anchor and I can see the difference it makes..thanks again!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:SORRY, BUT NO.... ALWAYS PRE AIM3-6 INCHES ABOVE, WHEN YOUR AT FULL DRAW DROP DOWN..... DONT TRY TO FIGHT GRAVITY, ITS MUCH EASIER TO RELAX INTO OR DOWN THAN TRYING TO FIGHT WITH YOUR MUSCLES AND WRESTLE IT UP , OR HOLDING ON A SPOT. EXAMPLE; HURRY UP SHOOT IT NOW,I CANT HOLD IT,SHOOT , SHOOT IT NOW SOUND FAMILIAR? DONT FIGHT IT USE GRAVITY TO YOUR ADVANTAGE.. THATS HOW THE PROS DO IT.:shade::shade:


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

your peep sight is too high..


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

or too low... close your eyes and anchor and when you open your eye you should be aligned...


----------

